# Taking cold remedies when breastfeeding



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Maz

Apologies if you have already answered this kind of query recently, I did do a quick search but couldn't find anything...

Please could you let me know which cold remedies (if any) are safe to use when breastfeeding? I came down with a heavy cold earlier in the year and GP confirmed that paracetamol and Olbas pastilles were both fine in pregnancy, so am I also safe to assume these are also fine when breastfeeding? We have all come down with the usual autumn cold this week and I took some paracetamol and an Olbas pastille earlier today, but then had a sudden panic about them!

Presumably other cold remedies like lemsip, nurofen, sinex etc are off limits during breastfeeding as they are during pregnancy? 

Many thanks in advance for your help

Amber x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Amber,

Paracetamol and olbas pastilles are fine to take if that's what you usually use. If needed you can use ibuprofen (Nurofen) too & sinex wouldn't be a problem if using on an occassional basis. Basically a bit better in terms of options for breast-feeding comapred to pregnancy. Main thing is to keep up plenty of fluids (hot drinks especially, I swear by hot lemon & honey with a dash of whisky; although might need to skip the whisky if breast feeding  )

Get well soon  
Maz x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Maz - that's great.

Amber x


----------

